# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الفنون الشعرية في العصر الجاهلي  بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*  الفنون الشعرية في العصر الجاهلي*


*         الشعر الجاهلي  يعتبر الركيزة الاصلية في الشعر العربي واللبنة الاولى في بناء القصيدة العربية  وفي هذه القصيدة تلاحظ في العصر الجاهلي  مواضيع شتى واغراض مختلفة  يخرج الشاعر من  غرض شعري ليدخل في اخر  فقد تنشا القصيدة غزلية – وهو المعول عليه في الاغلب – ثم تميل الى سرد قصة واقعية غزلية او غير غزلية ثم تلحظ فيها  المدح او الفخر * 
*  ويمكننا اجمال هذه الاغراض التي تناولها الشعر الجاهلي  بما يلي \*

*                            ------------------------*

*1- * *الفخر والحماسة*
*-------------------- * 
* كان القسم الاعظم من الشعر الجاهلي  في الحماسة والفخر ولا عجب في ذلك فقد كانت الحروب  الطاحنة  والغزوات المستمرة   في الجزيرة العربية  لاسباب عديدة قائمة فكان من البديهي ان  تظهر الشجاعة ويظهر الفخر  ويظهر الانتقام  والبطش بالاعداء  والثار منه  فقد وجدت هذه كلها في الشعر الجاهلي  والشعراء اول من يتحسس في المجتمع فيكتب عن احاسيه و دواخل نفسه  بل  ان عددا منهم  ابطال مقاتلون اشتهروا بشجاعتهم  مبينين ذلك في شعر كعنترة العبسي  فهم لا يهابون الموت   ويرون ان الانسان  يموت ميتة واحدة  فليمتها بعز  وشجاعة   لا في جبن    وخداع  وخوف  ومن الشعراء من صرح علانية في شعره بذلك  ومنهم من صرح بانه  يرتكب الحرب للدفاع عن نفسه  وعن عشيرته ورد كل ظالم عنها  وعن قومه وعشيرته* 
*         وقد فخر شعراء الجاهلية بالكرم  واقراء الضيف  واطعام اليتيم والمسكين والمحتاج  وبالوفاء  والحكمة واصابة الراي  وقد تجاوز الفخر  حده الى المبالغة وخاصة في تفضيل قبيلة على اخرى  فهذا الشاعر  عامر بن  طفيل العامري  يبالغ  مفتخرا  بقبيلته قيس عيلان  فيقول* 

*           وما الارض الا قيس عيلان  اهلها  * 
*                                        لهم ساحتاها  سهلها وحزونها*
*         وقد نال افاق السموات مجدنا*
*                                       لنا الصحو  في افاقها وغيومها*

*----------------------------------------*

*2-**  ا**لمديح*
*-----------*
*         يعدد الشاعر في المديح  جل الصفات الموجودة في الفخر  والحماسة  الا ان الشاعريتحدث في الديح  عن صفات الممدوح  الحسنة  ويثني عليها  بينما في الفخر يتحدث عن نفسه وعن قومه  ومحامدهم  ومفاخرهم* 
*      والمديح الجاهلي يمتاز بالصدق في القول فيما  يصف ويتحدث عن الممدوح  وربما يخرج في بعض الاحيان عن المالوف  الى حد المبالغة  كما فعل الشاعر زهير بن ابي سلمى  في مدحه  الا انه صدح  فيمن  يستحق المدح والثناء  لما فيهم من خصال حميدة وانسانية عالية  ومرؤة  كبيرة* 
*            يقول  في مدح هرم بن سنان والحارث بن عوف =*
*    عظيمين في عليا معد هديتما*
*                                 ومن يستح كنزا من المال  يعظم* 
*    فاصبح  يجري فيهم من  تلادكم* 
*                                      مغانم شتى بين افال  ومزنم* 
*  في المدح هناك المدح الحقيقي  الذي ليس فيه مبالغة  والمدح لطلب العفو والمغفرة واستجدائها  وقد خرج النابغة الذبياني  والاعشى في مدحهما عن المالوف  الى حد كبير  باتخاذهم التكسب بالشعر  معيشة لهم  ومهنة  وقد جاب كل منهم مناطق عديدة لمدح الاشخاص   وكسب المال وتجلى في هذا النوع من المدح المبالغة فيه  الى حد  الاستجداء وطلب المال والكسب  وهذا يتجلى في شعر النابغة الذياني في مدح  الملك النعمان  بن المنذر  ملك الحيرة انذاك    فيقول=* 

*             فانك شمس والملوك كواكب*
*     اذا طلعت لم يبد منهن  كوكب* 
*           فان اك مظلوما فعبد  ظلمته* 
*    وان تك   ذا عتبى  فمثلك يعتب*

* والعتبى= الرضا ويعتب هنا يصفح  ويجاوز عن* 

*       -------------------------------------*



*الرثاء* 
*----------* 
* والرثاء  ذكر صفات الميت الحسنة ونعته بكل الصفات الحميدة الموجودة فيه  من شجاعة واقدام وعزيمة  وكرم ووفاء  وحماية للجار  ونسب  عال  وصواب للراي  باسلوب ينم عن التاثر بحادثة الموت  وعاطعته اتجاه الميت مع الاسف عليه والغم والهم الذي  يلحق الشاعر جراء الفقد وقد يكون عزيزا  ومن اشهر شعراء الرثاء الجاهليين  لبيد  والمهلهل الذي رثى اخاه  كليب  لاحظ قوله=*

*     كليب   لاخير في الدنيا ومن فيها*
*                                      ان انت خليتها فيمن  يخليها*

* الا ان ما قالته تماضر بنت الشريد في رثاء اخيها صخر تجاوز كل الحدود في مجال الرثاء  لاحظ قولها =*

*           يذكرني طلوع الشمس صخرا* 
*   واذكره  لكل غروب شمس* *         فلا والله لاانساك  حتى* 
* افارق مهجتي  ويشق   رمسي**          فيا لهفي   عليه ولهف امي*
*  ايصبح في الضريح وفيه يمسي*
*           ------------------------------------*




*4**- الغزل والتشبيب* 
*------------------   * 
*     وفيه الشاعر  يتغزل  بمن يحب ويهوى  فيذكر حبه وغرامه  وهيامه بمن يحب  والام الفراق  ويذكر الشوق  والبين والوله  القاتل  ومنها الوقوف على الاطلال لبكاء الحبيب   وذكراه  ويمتاز هذا الغرض بالعاطفة الصادقة  المتدفقة من قلب المحب كالشلال المتناثر المياه  شعرا  فياضا  بالاحاسيس النبيلة المعبرة عما في قلب الشاعر من حب  لمن يحب  وقد داب شعراء العربية  وخاصة في العصر الجاهلي ان يستفتحوا قصدائدهم به  فهذا الشاعر الحارث يقول في مطلع قصيدته او معلقته =* 

*     اذنتنا ببينها اسماء       رب ثاو  يمكل منه الثواء*

*  الا  ان بعض الشعراء  اتخذوا  هذا الشعر  للهو وسرد* 
*المغامرات ومطارة النساء فكان في شعره نوع المجون  والخلاعةا لاحظ قول الشاعر  امرىء القيس يتغزل  فيقول-*

*   افاطم  بعض هذا التدلل      * 
*ان كنت ازمعت هجري فاجملي**  اغرك مني ان حبك  قاتلي*
*وانك مهما تامري القلب  يفعل**-       *              --------------------------------

 5-   الهجاء
  ----------------
    الهجاء هو تجري الشخص المهجو من كل صفة انسانية نبييلة  ووصفه بكل صفة رذيلة وغير مشرفة  كالبخل   والجبن ووضاعة النسب  وكل امر  لايحبونه ويعتبرونه منقصة  ومهانة على الناس  واشتهر في الهجاء  الشاعر طرفة بن العيد  والشاعر امية بن الصلت  وقد هجا طرفةبن العبد  ملك المناذرة عمرو بن هند واخاه واقاربه   في قصيدة يقول فيها 

      فليت لنا مكان  مكان الملك عمرو 
رغوثنا حول قبتنا  نخور
        --------------------------------------


6- الوصف 
-------------

هو وصف ما يلحظ الشاعر من صور ومشاهد حية  وتجربته  بين الاحياءوالناس وما تمر به من احوال وخواطــــــــــ  ـر  ومواقف وامور  يقف الشاعر  ازاءها  موقف  امام مناظر يراها بالعين  توءثر في نفسيته  فتهز شعوره  وتحــــــــــرك عاطفته  فتأتــــــي القصيدة  بما  توحيه نفسه اليه وتوءثر فيه  فتهز شعوره  وما يعتلج في قلبه  من مشاعر ازاء هـــــــذا الموقف وربما  جاءت وصفا لاحياع  فتكون كصور  مشكلة  بمقدار تاءثر الشاعر بها  او وصف لاحوال الشاعر  فتكون  الصور متغيرة بتغير الـــــــوان الشعور الشعري والعاطفي  لديه  لذلك  تعتمد القيادة  الوصفية  على الدوافع  النفسيـــــــــ  ـــة  وتاثيراتها  في الاستعـــــــــ  ــــــارات  والتشابيه البلاغية وتجد افي القصيدة يد الشاعر الفنان  مزخرفة  القصيدة  ويعمد الـــــــى صقلها  بما اوتي من شاعرية فـــــذة  حتى لتبدو  كمراة  صافية  ترى فيه خيال الموصوف  وروح الشاعر واضحة بينــــــــــة   وقد اشتهر بالوصف اغلب الشعراء في هذا العصر  كامرىء القيس وزهير بن ابي سلمى ولبيد  والنابغة   
ومما يقوله عنترة العبسي في وصف معركة  من معاركه-

           مازلت  ارميهم بشفرة نحره   
                                         ولبانه تى تسربل بالدم
          فازور عن وقع القنا بلبانه
                                       وشكا الي  بعبرة  وتحمم                                     

           ------------------------------------


  الحكمة
-------------
   يسمو الشاعر في اجواء نفسه  ويطل علـــــــى الحياة من الاعلى ثم ينحدر متغلغلا  في معانيها لحد دقائق امورها ويحف اطرافها مسيطرا على عواطفه واحاسيـــــــــ  ه متعقلا  ثم يوجه  نظرتـــــه الكاشفة  متفحصا فتظهر له الحياة  على حقيقتها واضحة جلية  تنبعث نظرته من العقـــــــل الواعي  لا الخيال  فياتي شعـــره مهيمنا على الموضوع متجردا  من المكان والزمان  وهذ سر مطابقته  لكل الأوقـــــات والازمنة  وينحدر في النفس المتلقية كالماء  العذب  انظر لهذا البيت للشاعر  زهيربن ابي سلمى   يقول

 ومن يجعل  المعروف في غير  اهله 
       يكن  حمده ذما عليه ويندم   

 ولطرفة بن العبد يقول =

       وظلم ذوي القربى اشد مضاضة 
  على المرء من حد الحسام المهند

 الا ان الحكمة  جاء ت كمضرب مثل في الشعر الجاهلي وضمن القصيدة الواحدة وليست منفصلة  بغرض منفرد



    -----------------------------



 8- الخمرة 
------------
      الخمرة  والشراب كثير ما تغنى الشعراء بها ووصفوا ادواتها وتاثيرها على النفس ومجالسها  ومنهم من . استهل قصيدته  بها يقول الشاعر عمرو بن كلثوم في مطلع معلقته 

         الا هبي  بصحنك  فاصبحينا
     ولا تبقي خمور الاندرينا

ومن شعراء الخمرة ايضا  المنخل و الاعشى وامرؤ القيس 



         فالح الحجية الكيلاني
         العراق\ديالى \بلدروز
      موقع \ اسلام سيفلايزيشن
     --------------------------------

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

